# FreeSync : VRR Range per Monitor EDID-Hack nach unten erweitern



## M4xw0lf (11. August 2015)

Hallo Community,

wie User OC_Burner im 3dcenter-Forum festgestellt hat, lässt sich das Frequenz-Intervall, in dem FreeSync funktioniert, durch eine relativ leicht durchführbare Modifikation der EDID-Datei des Monitors manipulieren.
Dadurch konnte im Selbstversuch die FreeSync-Range des verwendeten Monitors (*Samsung U24E850*) von *40-60Hz *auf *32-60Hz *erweitert werden, bevor Bildfehler auftraten.

OC_Burner hat darüberhinaus eine ausführliche Schritt-für-Schritt-*Anleitung* zur Veränderung der VRR-Range erstellt: 3DCenter Forum - G-/Free-/A-Sync: framesynchronisierter Displayrefresh per variablem vblank-Intervall - Seite 193
Damit kann also jeder interessierte Besitzer eines FS-fähigen Monitors selbst die Grenzen der möglichen variablen Bildrate für seinen Monitor ausloten.
Ein weiterer 3dcenter-Forist war ebenfalls bereits erfolgreich und konnte seinen Monitor (*LG 27MU67*) zu einer FreeSync-Range von *33-61Hz* erweitern; hier der dazugehörige Screenshot vom modifizierten Monitortreiber: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstverständlich geschehen alle solchen Versuche auf eigene Gefahr! 


Hier noch ein Video von OC_Burner zu den Bildfehlern, ab 31Hz:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txKkDfOzVHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Flackern deutet darauf hin, dass die Haltezeit des Panels überschritten wird, und das Bild sich "auflöst".


----------



## S754 (11. August 2015)

Top


----------



## AlphaNUSS (11. August 2015)

Wenn das mit dem 4k Lg gut funktioniert, dann leg ich mir dieses Jahr eventuell doch noch einen neuen Monitor zu.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. August 2015)

Interessant. 

Ich persönlich würd wohl eher warten, bis die Monitorhersteller passende Scalar-Chips verwenden, die von Haus aus niedriger können oder im Idealfall den gesamten FreeSync-Bereich abdecken. 
Falls es überhaupt Möglich ist, denn selbst GSync verwendet ja derzeit nur eine Art "Mogelei" (Bildverdopplung), wenn die FPS unter eine bestimmte Grenze sinken.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (11. August 2015)

Wäre noch gut zu wisse, ob das über längere Zeit den Monitor schädigt.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. August 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Wäre noch gut zu wisse, ob das über längere Zeit den Monitor schädigt.



Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn die Bildwiederholfrequenz zu lansgam wird, beginnen die kleinen MOSFET-Schaltelemente im TFT-Panel ihren (auf kurze Zeitdauer selbsthaltenden) Zustand aufgrund von Leckströmen zu "vergessen". Das ist der gleiche Effekt, der bei DRAM (also bei jedem Arbeitsspeicher im Computer) auftreten würde, wenn da die Informationen nicht Millionen mal pro Sekunde aufgefrischt werden würden. Dabei kann jedoch keinerlei Schädigung der Hardware eintreten. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist ein Flackern des Bildes, sobald man unter eine kritische Wiederholrate kommt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn die Bildwiederholfrequenz zu lansgam wird, beginnen die kleinen MOSFET-Schaltelemente im TFT-Panel ihren (auf kurze Zeitdauer selbsthaltenden) Zustand aufgrund von Leckströmen zu "vergessen". Das ist der gleiche Effekt, der bei DRAM (also bei jedem Arbeitsspeicher im Computer) auftreten würde, wenn da die Informationen nicht Millionen mal pro Sekunde aufgefrischt werden würden. Dabei kann jedoch keinerlei Schädigung der Hardware eintreten. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist ein Flackern des Bildes, sobald man unter eine kritische Wiederholrate kommt.



Hätte ich auch gesagt, aber ich bin auch kein Experte für LCD-Bildschirme.


----------



## Research (12. August 2015)

Nein,nein, mmein! Aus! Böse!!

FreeSync ist schuld. Und damit AMD und nicht die Monitortechnik/Monitorhersteller!!!


----------



## AlphaNUSS (12. August 2015)

Hab auch noch keine Website gesehen, die darüber berichtet. Macht mal hinne @PCGH


----------



## akuji13 (12. August 2015)

Die sitzen bestimmt schon an einem Artikel fürs Heft.


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2015)

Die Untergrenze hat allerdings schon einen Sinn: Je nach Panel verlieren die Pixel nach einiger Zeit ihren Farbwert der ja im Pixel als Ladung in einer Art DRAM-Zelle gespeichert ist und werden je nach Paneltyp schwarz oder weiß. Eine zu geringe Frequenz kann daher die Bildqualität und insbesondere den Kontrast beeinträchtigen und schlimmstenfalls zu einem sichtbaren Flimmern führen.

Es gibt auch Panels die mit sehr niedrigen Frequenzen betrieben werden können, insbesondere IGZO-Panels, aber ich würde mal sagen der Monitorhersteller wird schon wissen wass er seinem Panel zumuten kann.

Aber wie immer ist es natürlich nicht schlecht wenn man die Hardware als User selbst auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abstimmen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2015)

Aber mit neuen Panels, könnte das ganz gut werden. Weniger als 24Hz würde aber keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2015)

Na ja weniger als 24Hz können fallweise durchaus Sinn machen wenn das Panel mitspielt.

Die Frage ist aber was welche Panels wirklich können. Technische Daten sind mir dazu nicht bekannt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2015)

Wozu? Dann ruckelt es auf jeden Fall, da die Augen 24 Bilder/s wahrnehmen. Wenn kann man ja einfach Zwischenbilder einfügen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu? Dann ruckelt es auf jeden Fall, da die Augen 24 Bilder/s wahrnehmen. Wenn kann man ja einfach Zwischenbilder einfügen.



Das stimmt, man kann niedrige Fps trotz Sync deutlich wahrnehmen, es zeigen sich bei niedrigen Fps (< 60) Sprünge zwischen zwei Frames (besonders dann, wenn man dahingehend ein Sensibelchen ist wie ich). Da hilft aber auch eine Framedopplung nur wenig: Wenn Bilder mehrfach hintereinander angezeigt werden, ruckelt's trotzdem, weil das Auge bei den gedoppelten Frames keine Bewegung feststellen kann - da müsste eine Echtzeit-Zwischenberechnung ähnlich wie bei manchen TV-Geräten ran, um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen. Dazu kommt außerdem noch ein Input-Lag (weil die Mausbewegung zwischen gedoppelten Bildern nicht in eine Bewegung umgesetzt wird, beim nächsten Bild umso stärker). 30 individuell berechnete Bilder pro Sekunde sind eben nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde, auch wenn man die jeweils 10 mal anzeigen würde und rein technisch 300 Fps hätte. Wäre trotzdem keine schlechte Sache, es ist viel unangenehmer, wenn die Synchro plötzlich ausfällt, das macht sich extrem negativ bemerkbar. Eine untere Grenze von vielleicht 30 Fps wäre schon gut, am besten wäre natürlich eine Unterstützung über das gesamte Frequenzband. Ich hab eine Framedoppelung bei einem Gespräch mit AMD mal vorgeschlagen, das haben die ganz positiv aufgenommen - ob und wie das mit einer Umsetzung funktionieren könnte, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Aber mal sehen, ich muss mit denen sowieso noch ein paar Dinge abklären.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Brehministrator (12. August 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Framedoppelung bei einem Gespräch mit AMD mal vorgeschlagen, das haben die ganz positiv aufgenommen - ob und wie das mit einer Umsetzung funktionieren könnte, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Aber mal sehen, ich muss mit denen sowieso noch ein paar Dinge abklären.



Finde ich echt gut, dass AMD scheinbar sehr offen und kooperativ mit solchen Vorschlägen umgeht. Und natürlich finde ich auch gut, dass du AMD die Vorschläge machst  Es ist meistens eine Win-Win-Situation für alle Beteiligten, wenn Firmen produktives Feedback der Kunden ernst nehmen und berücksichtigen


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2015)

Finde ich auch. Wäre ja schön, wenn sich Freesync durchsetzen kann.

(Eventuell unterstützt das Nvidia ja auch in ferner Zukunft mal  )


----------



## OC_Burner (13. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu? Dann ruckelt es auf jeden Fall, da die Augen 24 Bilder/s wahrnehmen.



Das Ruckeln wäre gleichmäßiger, denn Judder/Pulldown-Geruckel würde wegfallen. Aber meiner Meinung nach braucht es nun wirklich nicht weniger als 24Hz. Alles unter 20 Bildern/s verkommt zur reinsten Diashow, selbst FPS unkritische Spiele machen dann keinen Spaß mehr und Pulldown-Geruckel fällt schon lange nicht mehr auf.



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das stimmt, man kann niedrige Fps trotz Sync  deutlich wahrnehmen, es zeigen sich bei niedrigen Fps (< 60) Sprünge  zwischen zwei Frames (besonders dann, wenn man dahingehend ein  Sensibelchen ist wie ich). Da hilft aber auch eine Framedopplung nur  wenig: Wenn Bilder mehrfach hintereinander angezeigt werden, ruckelt's  trotzdem, weil das Auge bei den gedoppelten Frames keine Bewegung  feststellen kann - da müsste eine Echtzeit-Zwischenberechnung ähnlich  wie bei manchen TV-Geräten ran, um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen.  Dazu kommt außerdem noch ein Input-Lag (weil die Mausbewegung zwischen  gedoppelten Bildern nicht in eine Bewegung umgesetzt wird, beim nächsten  Bild umso stärker). 30 individuell berechnete Bilder pro Sekunde sind  eben nur 30 Bilder pro Sekunde, auch wenn man die jeweils 10 mal  anzeigen würde und rein technisch 300 Fps hätte. Wäre trotzdem keine  schlechte Sache, es ist viel unangenehmer, wenn die Synchro plötzlich  ausfällt, das macht sich extrem negativ bemerkbar. Eine untere Grenze  von vielleicht 30 Fps wäre schon gut, am besten wäre natürlich eine  Unterstützung über das gesamte Frequenzband. Ich hab eine Framedoppelung  bei einem Gespräch mit AMD mal vorgeschlagen, das haben die ganz  positiv aufgenommen - ob und wie das mit einer Umsetzung funktionieren  könnte, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Aber mal sehen, ich muss mit  denen sowieso noch ein paar Dinge abklären.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Das stimmt zwar das man niedrige Frames trotz Sync  deutlich wahrnehmen kann aber das liegt ja auch in der Natur der Sache  je niedriger die FPS werden. Es gibt schlichtweg keine natürliche  Bewegungsunschärfe die das kaschiert. Leider verstehe ich nicht so ganz  in welchen Zusammenhang deine Aussage zur Frameverdopplung steht. Bei  Hold-Type-Displays macht es für den Benutzer der davor sitzt,  schlichtweg keinen Unterschied ob Frames doppelt angezeigt werden oder  nicht. Er sieht und spürt davon nichts. Es ist egal ob nun 24FPS, 60FPS  oder 120FPS doppelt oder gar vielfach angezeigt werden. Für denjenigen  der davor sitzt erscheint der verdoppelte Frame weiterhin nur als ein  Frame. Überhaupt dient die Frameverdopplung doch bloß zur Unterstützung  bei limitierender Technik (G-Sync <30FPS oder in Form von Judder bei  statischer Refreshrate).


----------



## Superwip (13. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu? Dann ruckelt es auf jeden Fall, da die Augen 24 Bilder/s wahrnehmen. Wenn kann man ja einfach Zwischenbilder einfügen.



Ob es ruckelt kommt darauf an- ob schnelle Bewegungen im Bild vorhanden sind (insbesondere Bewegungen des ganzen Bildes bzw. der "Kamera").

<24fps mit FreeSync sind potenziell auch immer noch besser als ohne....

Das mit dem Einfügen von Zwischenbildern ist wiederum nicht unproblematisch weil der Bildschirm ja nicht wissen kann wann das nächste "echte" Bild kommt.


----------

